# Back in the basement again...



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Well, my bowhunting is about over. Had a great season, took a nice buck and two does.

Been down in the basement the last few nights and I'm starting on building the bodies for the spring opener.

Anyone else getting started again?


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Vince- Yep, me, just started my first since May, carved and sealed 3 x 2" neutral weighted (I hope) 'Gliders', I think that's what you call them. If they don't work, they will be called 'duds'. 
Good to hear you got a few deer, you must have the patience of a rabbit trap, to sit there waiting all that time for 3 animals (how many did you see???).pete


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Hey, Pete.

I probably saw somewhere around 100 different deer since the season started, though they were not all within range of the bow. I hunt as much as I can during bow season and having hunted the same property for years, I've been able to place my treestands where the action is.

I had the opportunity to take about 12 or 14, maybe more, but I don't shoot the smaller bucks anymore. I killed the does for the meat for my family and friends and we can only shoot one buck per year. I did take one of my better bucks, beautiful antlers. I had one year-and-a-half old buck that I probably could have taken about 4 or 5 times, but I let the younger and smaller ones walk on by. 

It was a lot of fun and it is really fun and relaxing to spend all that time in the Ohio hardwoods. Actually it all went by too fast again this year. 

Larry hunted the rut with me and it was his first year bowhunting so I really enjoyed this season an awful lot. We had a great time.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

I'm going to start building some baits this weekend. I'm going to try some bass style baits (I haven't made any of those yet). I think I'll pattern them after the Rapala DT Flat series. I think the flatter profile will be easier to make than a fat/round one.
I hope the local pond doesn't freeze before I get a chance to see how they swim and fine-tune them.

Brian


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Vince I can't wait to get together and play around with some stuff. I have finally understood what you were talking about making a particular bait for a very specific task. It has only took 3 years! LOL

John


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I was just thinking about how I'm looking forward to winter again this year...we'll have to get together, put on some coffee, and tinker around. I've got a few new patterns for spring baits that I think I'm going to make molds for. 

By the way, John, have you tried putting the molded baits through the dishwasher before you clear them? I tried it. It works pretty good for removing a lot of the residue. I still "cure" them a bit though.


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

TIGGER said:


> Vince I can't wait to get together and play around with some stuff. I have finally understood what you were talking about making a particular bait for a very specific task. It has only took 3 years! LOL
> 
> John


I hope that SPECIFIC TASK is to make a few more for me to run in the Kawarthas!!!!! Talk about SPECIFIC, one bait in propwash, 12 Muskies! That is SPECIFIC, at least I think it is!!
John


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

TIGGER said:


> Vince I can't wait to get together and play around with some stuff. I have finally understood what you were talking about making a particular bait for a very specific task. It has only took 3 years! LOL
> 
> John


Yeah, I think you two should concentrate on baits specifically for trolling West Branch At different times of the year. By the way, did i mention that I'll probably be there to help you out testing them. lol


----------



## ThreeRiversEsox (Mar 27, 2008)

Great job on the deer Vince! A few years back I decided that I was going to concentrate all of my efforts on catching muskies year round, and on occassion have missed the woods, but still find enough solitude this time of the year on the water. On the bait side of things, I've been working on some 4" twitchbaits for some winter river fishing, and actually got a nice fat 32" pike this past weekend. The fish are awesome this time of the year, he followed three times from the dark green water into water clear enough to see him, and finally on the third try he just inhaled the bait, about 4 feet off the bank! I've also divulged into the world of PVC and started to get some glider bodies made for something a little different this year. It's been kind of funny, my dad is a model builder and has used PVC but never like this, and it's like he doesn't believe that it's possible or something... I can't wait to get a picture of a fat 'ski with one of these babies hangin out of it's mouth!!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

The PVC is pretty reliable stuff to use for baits. It seems to have more than enough structural strength and it has no grain so its consistent as far as density too. I still have quite a bit of it in the basement. 

The one thing I notice about it is that it tends to be hard to smooth perfectly with the belt sander. I usually clear it before priming and painting to smooth out the surface a bit. But I tend to do that with wooden baits too.

I've not tried PVC for gliders or jerkbaits yet. Let me know what kind of action you get out of it. I know that it does work well for minnow style musky baits though.


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

vince heres what just came out of my basement. the first two are made of redwood. they are about 3 1/4 inches long kinda unusual design, great action though. the second pair are tenn shad pattern made of popular .















.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Jody, you've really stepped up the paint work. Those are really sharp. I like the curves on the top two. Looks like they'll have strong action. 

What are you clearing them with these days?


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

vince the ones with the curves has a strong rod thumping action.im still using devcon as my clear coat , im scared to try any thing else. cant wait to see whats coming out of your basement.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi Vince. Wishing everyone a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year. I too did fairly well during hunting season, and ready to start another winter in the cave. Today's the last day of our Muzzleloader season, but with sub-zero wind-chills, I've opted to stay indoors and reorganize the cave to get started. So lets all pull up a chair, grab a cup of coffee, hot chocolate, cold beer, brandy... pick your poison, and enjoy another winter in the company of good friends. Looking forward to seeing what everyone comes out with this year.


----------

